# Daily Diary: Clenbuterol 3 week trial



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

Thought id right this diary to help those who are thinking about clenbuterol honest advice,

Clenbuterol or Clen, for those who don't know is a relatively new drug used for fat burning it is not anabolic, but basically increases your body core temperature in the same way any good fat burner would, suppresses hunger, and produces a great deal of energy allowing your body to process fat, and protein alot quicker... or so they say, to be honest this is a warts and all review, i'll tell you the honest effects/side effects of this so called "wonder drug."

I first heard of this when i was in la, training and was recommended it by a bloke in the gym, basic and im sure we've all been offered products when where in the gym, sceptical i turned it down choosing to research the product further, after mixed reviews and mixed opinions i got some of a friend and decided to go ahead will a trial course:

The plan dosage is:

first 4 days 1 a day

5-9 days 2 a day

9-13 days 3 a day

13-17 days 2 a day

17-21 days 1 a day

this is based on reasearch i've done that suggest that you must ween yourself on and off the to safe side effects.

During this time, i will be also taking

Maximuscle Thermobol, 3 - 4 caps a day

Maximuscle Cla -1000 3 caps a day

Met-RX hardcore efa's 3 a day

and 2 maximuscle creatamax caps a day

as well as one 60g promax diet shake a day

Training is hard im 6"2 and weight 186-7 lbs, im training about 4+ times and week and doing small things daily my routine would losely be:

*weight training (light weights lots of reps i.e 21's)

monday: pecs and back weights + 30mins interval training + 20mins ab work

tuesdays: arms and shoulders +30mins interval training +20 mins ab work

wednesday : rest! maybe an hour on a slender tone and forearm exercises :lol:

thursday: 30 mins cardio (suana suit) +20 mins abs + pecs and back weights

Friday: arms and shoulders + 30 mins interval + 20 mins ab works

Saturday: lower back and legs +30 mins cardio 15mins sauna in sauna suit

Sunday: rest again fore arm exercises maybe a little cardio ( and slendertone for giggles)

This is a very geniune and honest report my levels of training are pretty constant.

Diet wise: after recent advise im changing my diet so i'll put the updated version on soon

Day 1

Woke around 8 accidentally missed breakfast,

took about 500ml of water and one clenbuterol tablet 20mg

9.30 arrived at work had a couple of cheeky cigarettes, one apple juice, and 1 litre of water

10.30 took my usual doses of 1 thermobol, 1 cla, 1 efa and 1 creatamax pill

12.00 still on water another 500ml took second dose of thermobol cla efa and creatamax

13.00 still not hungry,

14.00 promax diet shake + apple

15.00 water

16.00 water + banana x2

18.30 finish work

18.45 quick bite to eat high carbs pre gym but in a rush so prob super noodles chickhen flavour

19.00 gym - lots of cardio, (interval training), light weights lots of reps

+ 1ltr of water

20.30 eat chickhen plus light carbs (small portion of brown rice)

21.00 more water chill out pop some nytol herbal and wind down for the evening

23.00-00.00 fall asleep

thats my plan for today currently at 13.00 and still at work, in terms of effects i feel warm, definate rise in temperature, and i made a joke to a colleague that i feel turbo charged, im geniuely feeling extremely energeticand am having bouts of what almost feels like an adrenaline rush that feeling of invincibilty, but have no desire for food what so ever, noticed slight cramp in my forearms whilst typing, and some in my calves whilst walking. To be honest my muscles feel very firm in general today, although im concerned that my body may crash later, almost feels like im on a sugar high, and am feeling speed like effects. On a minor note have a strange feeling across my fore head, like tight skin almost very strange sensation.

I'll add to this post gym tonight to tell you how the session went...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Not flaming here bud - but why on earth are you running Clen if you don't even have your diet in order...?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

How are you going to be able to report the side effects and effectiveness of Clen when you are running another stimulant alongside it? (Thermobol).

The combo of the two is gonna deplete your beta receptors and I think you will ge tdiminishing returns, but interesting to see.

Looking at your sides from day 1, they look like typical CNS stimulation sides.

Good concise diary,keep it going but be aware its of limited use regarding clen.

SD


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

as sportdr says.. how are you going to tell the difference between the fa burner and the clen?

1 tab of clen will just help you breathe a bit better due to its on label use as a bronchial dilator, you need to hyper dose to get any advantage from the off label uses.


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

na brew have my diet in order but receiveing advice on how to improve it in relation to the use of clenbuterol you know so waiting for that before i put pen to paper


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

no your right im really reporting fat burning effects of fat burners i know 1 pill isnt enough but to take more than one on day one would be foolish and have bad effects you ahve to slowly ween your way onto them


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

your dosage plan is rubbish too to be honest.....

you don't need to taper down...

at the dosage you are showing (assuming that they are standard 20mcg tablets) you will get absolutely no effect from clenbuterol at all unless you are a 50kg girl.... and if thats the case then you need to add weight...


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

well if you think im talking rubbish why post? mate not really a clever thing to do to incite arguements is it?


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

sports dr yeah was looking a phasing out the thermobol to be honest, only taking 2 a day as from to day very aware of depletion what do you mean by cnp stimulants


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RXnik said:


> na brew have my diet in order but receiveing advice on how to improve it in relation to the use of clenbuterol you know so waiting for that before i put pen to paper


This is your diet:



> 8am - Skip Breakfast
> 
> 9.30am - Apple Juice
> 
> ...


You have about 250g of Carbs in there, 60g Protein and no good fats.

Additionally you have nearly a 5 hour gap between your morning apple juice and your "lunchtime" promax diet shake.

Might I suggest that your diet isn't in order and needs considerable work.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

RXnik said:


> well if you think im talking rubbish why post? mate not really a clever thing to do to incite arguements is it?


Slamdog was being blunt, not arguementative try to remember its easy to misinterpret the written word, he is trying to help you as clen dose is measured in mcg. Three would normally be 120mcg which is a good size dose but it depends on the clen you have.



RXnik said:


> sports dr yeah was looking a phasing out the thermobol to be honest, only taking 2 a day as from to day very aware of depletion what do you mean by cnp stimulants


CNS stimulants are chemicals which stimulate the Central Nervous System, basically your fight or flight or adrenal system. Its highly reliant on sugar for fuel hence frequent hypoglycaemia when using them.

SD


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

RXnik said:


> well if you think im talking rubbish why post? mate not really a clever thing to do to incite arguements is it?


i didn't say you were talking rubbish, just that your dosage plan was rubbish.

The experiment would be a good one if you were just trying the one compound, either the clen or the fat burner. If you want to do it with clen, you need to seriously get your dosing schedule correct.

for example

day 1 -- 40mcg

day 2 -- 40mcg

day 3 -- 60mcg

day 4 -- 60mcg

day 5 -- 80mcg

day 6 -- 80mcg

day 7 -- 100mcg

day 8 -- 100mcg

day 9 -- 120mcg

then stay at 120mcg till the end of the course.

Now maybe your body cant take 120mcg... in which case drop to the 100mcg level. If you don't get any side effects then go higher.. My personal limit is 120mcg.

when you get onto the second course though you can jump in at a higher start value in relation to your final dose... i tend to start at 60mcg these days and work up to 120mcg in 6 days now that i know the max dosage I personally can take.

Everyone is an individual, you must find your levels yourself, I know mine and what I've said here works for me. Dont just take it that those dosages will work for you....


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

one would assume you are trying to lose weight, if so why is it that you diet is rubbish?

I think you should research your diet and not worry so much about taking all these fat burners and low dosage of clen.

When taking clen you do not need to taper back down jus build up to a mcg that you can tolerate the sides.

I think you should access what your goals (in term of weight loss) are and with a good diet and training programme they will be easy reached! Good luck on the route you have chosen tho will be an interesting read.


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

tall - appreciate it need serious work, was just giving my honest daily report, basically stuck at work with little forms of nutrition normally alot better on a normal basis but as i said missed breakfast as rushed into work you know, appreciate what your saying and was relying on my omega intake to deal with fatty acids to day, appreciate what slamdog is saying about dosages, just heard alot of scare stories about over intake of clen thats all, was quick to jump to agression and i apologise side effects of training agression is a real problem, but yeah appreciate what your saying so phasing out thermobol, last time i stopped cold turkey, i crashed for about a week, no energy, no drive so dont want a repeat.

Thanks for the dosage example really useful, i thought i was on 20;s but the bottle is in chinese or some oriental script so really couldnt guess lol actually looking closely there is a 40ug sign! i'll upload an image of it later

tall man what would your diet, be on a fat burner appreciate you clearly know quite a bit on the subject, just bare in mind i work in a high demanding job so dont have time to prepare the best things and our restuarant offers the worst food known to man lol, normally greasy i call it salmonela sallys like you know what would you recommend, especially as i often half 30mins from getting in from work to going to the gym to eat


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

an normal day of diet would be:

breakfast oats + rice milk (200 cals) or scrambled egg (only eggs 3 times per week)

mid morning: apple juice/ fruit

lunch : promax diet plus water and a piece of fruit

mid afternoon: some times skip depending on working hours to be honest, or sometimes something small like 2 jaffa cakes or a banana or a gronola bar

evening meal would normally be: chickhen brown rice and veg something like carrots/cucumber/aspargus

if need post gym maybe small amount of chickhen or a natural yoghurt


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

ok, if you have 40mcg tablets then use the jump up every 3 days...


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah lol just wait upload the image of this bottle you lot will howl with laughter the only thing you can realisticly read is 40ug and the expiry date lol


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry for the slight hijack but it is on topic - slamdog - do you do cardio when on clen or just use it as a thermogenic on its own?


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

done a bit of research on that keto diet, looks like your eating 24 7 can that really be right honestly what do you guys think add lots of egg whites? more protein shake + peanut butter really confused by all these different options


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

24/7? You must of mis read it. You eat 6 meals a day which u can have 50g whey 3 times a day so it isnt that much eating. The all natural PB if for good fats you could swap for extra virgin olive ol if u didnt like nuts.

Following the keto diet and doing cardio u will lose far more than on ur diet and clen imo


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Sorry for the slight hijack but it is on topic - slamdog - do you do cardio when on clen or just use it as a thermogenic on its own?


 i do cardio without a problem, but others can't...

the main thing is diet though... even if you ran a marathon on a treadmill daily eating doughnuts and ****e will just be wasting the drug...

ok, doughnuts is a bit extreme, but the point is valid.

i respond well to low carb diets and the clen seems to help.


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

na definatly looks good just not a big eater naturally you know so it looks to be a contradiction like how can eating more increase weight loss? lol , i appreciate metabolism lol


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

its eating less more often not eating more also its no direct sources of carbs maybe only 30g each day


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

hey this is the post gym report,

changed my diet radically on advice today at work i grabbed about 200gs of chickhen, to help me out got home at 6.45 necked a promax diet 60g, and a spoon full of peanut butter which glued my mouth shut rather funny to be honest. went to the gym for 1.40 did a big warm up and abs session, really painful use 8kg medicine ball to increase power, went into back work and grafted squats, deadlifts etc, really felt it too be honest felt really energised still from one clen, and two thermobol, which im not taking from tomorrow, was really good did a 15 mins cardio session and the end using interval technique, until i cramped up in my legs ( really not sure why at all ) and basically got thrown out of the gym at closing time 9.00 pm got home grabbed 200g of chickhen a slice of wholemeal bread and a unripe banana just winding down for the night now preparing to take my nytol haha back up at 8 for work :cursing: but at least i get two days of i.e. christmas eve and day lol

my planned diet for tomorrow is:

break fast 8.30

oatmeal and scrambled egg two whites one yolk small glass of fruit juice or banana

take one clen tab 40ug

10.30 start work 30g protein shake plus spoon ful of peanut butter

- cla, efa

12.00 200 grams of chickhen breast, some fruit

14.00 30 grams of protein one spoonful of peanut butter

-cla, efa

16.30 small fruit juice

18.30 Leave work pre workout 30grams of protein shake

21.00 post work out protein 30g shake

-cla,efa

21.30 200g chickhen brown rice, and veg

rest and relaxtionation

is that better or what would you guys tweak/change


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Diet , Diet and more Diet !!Sorry to start slating you but you need to Sort your diet out mate before you start wasting your time money and effort with clen , t3 or any other fatburner. The new diet youve got planned looks a lot better but one thing i would get rid off is the fruit juices , no need for all those simple sugars. I`d start reading more into nutrition and definetely things like high protein low carb/ keto diets because by sounds of it your obviously interested in losing body fat and at 6ft2in 185lbs your probably just very soft and dont have massive amounts to lose but it all boils down to your dedication ie planning meals in advance because starving yourself isnt the answer and you are what you eat.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

like the post above diet is key sort this out and ull not need the clen r t3, why do you do so little cardio?


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

time contraints in absolute fairness as regards cardio so i try and get 4-5 sessions in a week, intensive training my cardio is basically:

1min walk on treadmill incline 1% to just warm (about 4 mphs)

1 min light jog on treadmill incline 2% (6mphs)

1 min fast paced jog 1 %( 8mphs)

1 min sprint (10 mph) 0% incline

1 min fast pace jog 1% incline 6pmh

1 min light log incline 2% 4mph

straight on to rowing

1 min no resistance average 26strokes per min

1 min max resistance as many stroke as possible

1 min no resistance average 30strokes per min

1 min max resistance as many strokes as possible

1 min no resistance average 26 strokes per min

5 min hard cycle maintaining a constant speed

i operate at 80% of my heart rate and do this cycle twice (time permitting) with no rest or water between exercises

i dont believe in running for miles on end does nothing for you and your body just adjust when i was fighting i used to do a 5 mile endurance run once a week with a weighted back pack around aberdeen, normally end up on the beach but to me its the whole whos more powerful the sprinter or the marathon runner eh?

also do 5 x 2 min shadow boxing, 3x2 min heavy bag and 3 x 2 mins long bag

no appreciate the advice on sugars mate just really confused with the research im doing some say youve gotta have sugar to maintain insulin levels etc... and as you say some say its the devil lol your right dont have much to loose of a loose calculation on some ****ty online calculator would be 20% body fat, done to 182 lbs today, woo !! really just wanna cut up my back is definatly looking good as are my arms and legs, definate improvement in chest too, and the gut is receeding just need to kill it, and shave my sides down.


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

at the miday point and looking for chickhen lol, been informed im going out for a business meeting in a bit so i can grab some chickhen hopefully had 60 grams of whey soo far and ive had a mouth ful of peanut butter, which glued my mouth shut lol, feeling quite tired today, without the thermobol but took 40ug of clen today, and following this protein diet feel like im lacking in energy a bit but may well just be recovering from last night


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

which diet have you chosen to follow? Have u decided how long and what dose of clen u will b taking? how many kg do u wish to lose? do u no ur current bf %


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

keto diet, 3 week cycle following slam dogs advice as above current body fat is around20% want to eventually half that really want solid definition, not sure exactly how many kg's im planning to loose really aiming for visible results, so whatever it takes to be frank


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

so are you going to be following dave p diet and cycling clen 3 weeks on 3 weeks off?

How much cardio each day will you be doing and for how long and how many days will u b weight training?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

RXnik said:


> keto diet, 3 week cycle following slam dogs advice as above current body fat is around20% want to eventually half that really want solid definition, not sure exactly how many kg's im planning to loose really aiming for visible results, so whatever it takes to be frank


remember, it is only the way i do clen.

you MUST work out your own tolerance, don't just go swallowing pills on my say so. once you start to feel sides that is your maximum dosage. really, don't go higher than that....


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

onto two tabs a day feeling strange sensations in my face like swore muscles, bad news my gym is closed until the 2nd of jan!!! how f====king annonying eh? althought the marriot gyms are doing twelve sessions for 12 quid soo im good


----------



## DrNo (Dec 28, 2008)

I heard today that eggs are best for your dietary needs boiled or poached just something I heard that could be of some assisstance, also body weight resistance training


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

hello dr no, yeah eggs are good but depends what diet your using to be honest theres a lot of information out there and its easy to get confused to be honest,

i read yesterday that drinking ice water 4-6 litres a day will burn 150calories, so ive informed work my new office is in the toilet lol

eggs are very very good especially on a keto diet (dave palumbo's version is one of the best) basically this is a high protein high fat diet with very low carbs, basically means your body will adjust to burning fat rather than carbs very effective and highly recommended, im using it right now, side effects tho, ie. irritability from lack of carbs,

as for resistance training, i read a major review yesterday which argued that leg muscle exercise is better than cardio for weight loss as it has a greater thermogenic effect crazy eh?


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

drinkin ice water will not burn 150 kcals thats rubbish! And the dave p diet is not high fat diet its all in a ratio with protein good fats then carbs and you take no direct carb sources!

I do not think that working less is better for burning calories than a cardio session. I wouldnt believe all you read.

Anyway how are you gettin on with the weight loss, how long have you been on clen and how long are you going to take it for?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

boner said:


> *drinkin ice water will not burn 150 kcals thats rubbish!* And the dave p diet is not high fat diet its all in a ratio with protein good fats then carbs and you take no direct carb sources!
> 
> I do not think that working less is better for burning calories than a cardio session. I wouldnt believe all you read.
> 
> Anyway how are you gettin on with the weight loss, how long have you been on clen and how long are you going to take it for?


Basic thermodynamics I'm afraid.

One calorie (lower case c) is the energy expended to heat 1gram of water one degree.

If you drink a litre of ice water then your body will burn ~30kcals heating it from ~1deg C to ~37deg C (the bodies internal temp)

Note: For ice water to be ice water you need to have ice in there.

Also be aware of stomach cramps from the ice water.

Being honest I doubt you will drink 6 - 8 litres of ice water per day (no offense, but I honestly doubt it. Keep a log of the amounts you drink if you don't beleive me) and there are eaiser ways to burn/cut 180kcals


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

> Being honest I doubt you will drink 6 - 8 litres of ice water per day (no offense, but I honestly doubt it.


thats alot of iced water i dont think many would be cabable of drinking such large ammounts. you will be taking a pi*s every 5 mins.


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

on 3 tabs today so 120ug, not really feeling the shakes yet or anything touch wood, mate taking it as a personal challenge lol, i drink about 5 litres of chilled water a day, not ice probably about 4 degrees c because of work, eh? but i determined as hell right now ive had to resort to using a marriot gym which is seriously poor, in my opinion but has some mint machines, but very little free weights more of a cardio gym which is good in a sense because im pushing it on cardio more and more, really dropping weight aswell im around 178- 179lbs at the moment so getting closer and closer, really feeling good despite not taking citalopram, having a few low points in my day byt the natural training release is fighting it, still taking efa, ( metrx essential fatty acids) and promax diet 5 times a day in 30g doses getting had to fight temptation for cheese last night tho lol, doesnt help having loads of crappy foods in the fridge try to push it to the back and put the healty options in front to put me off


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Im Confused by this Post.

Your diet is Shocking as said by Others. Why not bin the Clen (as clearly u dont seem ready for it) and Get a Good Low carb or keto Diet on the go and do Plenty cardio.

u seem to mention in almost every post, Ive Read This,Ive Read That, remember not everything you read is true and Diff things work for diff people.

and my View is Bin that Bloody Promax diet Crap and Sort urself out with a Proper Diet

Your dropping weight as Your starving ur Body of *REAL* food, so Hardly giving a fair test of Clean.


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

na mate training with the keto diet took advice of a few members, and modified it on day 2 on the test only using promax diet, as my protein intake as part of my keto


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

post up your diet as each meal you take and when and how much cardio are you doing each day? How much are you aiming to lose?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

RIGHT I CANT TAKE IT ANY MORE!!!!

Been following this thread and to be honest RXnik has listened to advice given, he has implemented a LOT of changes based on that advice and whilst what he is doing is a little severe, its good intentioned and he has his head screwed on, so people lets try to show a bit more support our forum was so well known for and stop with the little knocks ok!

Rant over 

Seriously mate, a keto diet is hard work and fair play to you if you can stick at it. Taking the Clen at the same time is a little OTT as your diet will be harsh enough but if it works for you, then by all means carry on and keep us updated.

Two things that might stop the digs are:

1. Post up your new diet

2. Post up your stats, preferably with some estimate of BF%, you can post a pick for people to guess if you are feeling brave but seriously some of the competitors here could tell you down to the % from a pic.

Its not gonna be a good assessment of the clen at all, but I think you realised that early on and dropped that idea, so I am assuming this is more of a cutting journal now?

Drinking water cold or otherwise is a great idea on a keto, it will help the kidneys enormously and yes as tall said cold water will burn a few extra cals but as he also stated there are far easier ways to do it that you are as it happens already doing.

Keep it up mate :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## DrNo (Dec 28, 2008)

Ive read this forum and am also in support of this young gun!!

Though I will say this is not much of a 'daily diary' as more a random comment post, you should place on some vital stats prior to the trial and after... but definately you should list what you do each day or at least list what you've done/are on to now.


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the support guys means a lot

Righty o time to clarify things AT WORK NOW will upload pics asap

Sports dr is correct basically this is a cutting journal right now weighting in currently at 178lbs from 189lbs, when I started this exercise, previously been training for around a month I was 197lbs when I first started again, so far lost just under twenty pounds and still going ( that's 9lbs on thermobol in a month ) 11 lbs using keto and clen in under two weeks. Pretty proud of that, in terms of body fat I've looked online and there is a couple of calculators but they don't look accurate in anyway, when I was 197 a rough guide said my body fat was somewhere in the region of 24% I think now im under 20% maybe 19% but that would be a guess, need to get measured accurately something im desperately trying to organise through a friend of mine.

Thank you for the supportive comments Doctors lol. I agree what you saying about keto + clen being rather ott but im determined as hell to get the pack back.

Keto diet:

I find sometimes it can be hard but love chicken so its so don't mind it so much, apart from the bad breath and angry mood swings, along with a rollercoaster right of emotion lol its going good really worked my ass of this Christmas to keep on this diet:

Breakfast

4 egg whites 1 yolk or on a rush to work morning OATS 1ltr of ice water

Mid morning snack

30g of protein+ 1 tbsp of peanut butter + 1tr water

Lunch

200grams of chicken + 1 ltr of Water

Afternoon/ PRE W/O

30g of protein + 1 tbsp of peanut butter + 1 ltr of water

Work out - 1lt of water

Dinner Post/WO

200 g chicken + vegetables + 30g of protein + 2ltrs of ice water and a pray not to **** the bed lol

Chicken is amazing, thanks for the extra advice on ice water Tall really working well, not quite at 6ltrs of ice water a day cause I cant get ice a work lol.

Supplements

At this point on 120 mg of clen

4 x Cla 1000

4 x metrx EFA

Training

Training training 5-6 days a week, right now at two different gyms as mines closed for Christmas great eh! Currently at the marriot, which I hate with a passion, had an argument with some old bloke who spent 25 mins on the pec deck and did a total of 24 reps at 20kg!!! He did 8 reps then stopped from 10 mins then did another 8 once he did the lot he just sat on the machine grr. Right rant over lol BTW ALL WEIGHTS LISTED AS REGARDS ARMS AND CHEST WILL BE DUMBELL WEIGHTS

Legs 4 x a week

3 x 8 leg press (80kg- 90 kg - 100kg)

3 x 8 leg raises (30kg- 40kg - 50kg )

3 x 8 hamstring (30kg- 40kg - 50kg)

3 x 8 calf raises ( 80kg- 90kg -100kg)

3 x 8 weighted lunges (20kg)

3 x 8 squats (50kg)

3 x 8 dead lifts (50 kg)

Tits and shoulders J 3 x a week

3 x 8 40kg bench flat

-repeat with flys

3 x 8 40kg incline bench

-repeat with flys

3 x 8 40kg decline bench

-repeat with flys

3 x 8 shoulder press 30kg

3 x 8 shoulder press with twist 30kg

3 x 8 side raises

3 x 8 front raises

3 x 8 pull ups

3 x 8 dips

3 x 8 pec deck 30kg

Arms 3 x a week

3 x 21's at 30kg

3 x 8 bicep girls 20kg

3 x 8 tricep extensions 30kg

3 x 8 arm extensions

3 x 8 forearm curls 20kg

3 x 8 bicep pull downs 30kg

3 x 8 chin ups

Back 3 x a week

3 x 8 lat pull downs (40 kg)

3 x 8 upper rows (40kg)

3 x 8 low rows (40kg)

3 x 8 weight back raises (forcing the machine bar backwards from a crunch position)

3 x 8 bent rows (60kg)

also see deadlifts and squats

3 x 12 back raises 10kg weight against chest

3 x 20 secs back curls

Abs 5 x a week L

10x leg raises

10x full crunches

10x sit ups

10x side raises on each side

10x side sit ups right elbow left knee on each side

10x weight situps 8kg medicine ball

30 sec of side passes 8kg weight ball

30 side twist each way slowly

30 fast side twists

3 x 8 side bends (30kg )

10x leg raises and holds

10x crunches

10x held situps

10x superman impressions

3 x 20sec planks

3 x 10sec weighted planks 10kg plate

30 secs of passing sit ups with training partner using 8kg medicine ball

Cardio

Varies on days and which gym Im at the marriot is best for cardio and the gym is amazing for bag work

10 mins spinning at ideal heart rate

20 min running interval

1 min at 3mph

1 min at 5mph

1 min at 7 mph

1 min at 9 mph

1 min at 10 mph

1 min at 9mph

1 min at 7mph

1 min at 5 mph then repeat with 3% incline

+ 4 mins cool down light 5mph pace no incline

10min rowing

1 min no resistance 30 +strokes per min

1 min full resistance sprint

repeated until 10 mins is up

If available :

3 x 2 mins heavy bag work

3 x 2 mins shadow boxing

3 x 2 mins pad work

3 x 2 mins light back work

Training Hard as I can


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

forget to add drinking 6 litres of water a day


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

RXnik said:


> for those who don't know is a relatively new drug


 Not true.

This thread has a lot of flaming which is not really called for i mean it is his body and at least he is honest about his diet which is better than if he lied.

Your keto diet can not contain oats or any other carb source.

As far as the drinking water i think its a great idea to stay correctly hydrated, as far as ice water burning calories i think its unhealthy to be pouring that much cold water into your body.

Good luck and happy new year to you bud.


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

as for oats its maybe once a week normally as a cheat only allow one cheat meal a week mainly eggs tho  thats the only part of the diet i hate


----------



## DrNo (Dec 28, 2008)

matey thats more like it though try to get in actual EFA foods instead of purely using the supps.....A* from me

(also take two tomfooleries in the evening and call me in the morning)


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

lol will do doc


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

dont like your leg workout at all....

you want a leg work out?

squats 5x5

deadlifts 5x5

you should also be going heavy there, at least 1x your bodyweight at the start, working forward by 2.5kg a workout. same as deadlifts...

in fact, your workouts look crap from start to finish....

read this for a better routine... http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=998224


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RXnik said:


> ...
> 
> Training
> 
> ...


Just to clarify:

You can flat/incline/decline bench 2x40kg DBs? But you can only row/pulldown 40kg? And you can only deadlift and squat 50kg?

And you can do 21 Curls with 2x30kg Dbs?


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Dude have i read that right ? the leg workout 4 times a week and the other bodyparts 3 times ?


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Is there a big difference in using clen as opposed to T5's??


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Dude have i read that right ? the leg workout 4 times a week and the other bodyparts 3 times ?


Yeh I was trying to work that out?? if so looks like overtraining, I know I wouldnt survive it lol!

Good effort posting it all up though mate.

SD


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

looks like over training on how many times a week you do and also the amount of exercises you do for certian body parts. You need to train eat and rest = grow


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm going to suggest his nomenclature is incorrect, but we'll see when he logs in


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Tall said:


> I'm going to suggest his *nomenclature* is incorrect, but we'll see when he logs in


For anyone else who didnt know what Tall was talking about, from wiki: 

*Nomenclature* can refer to a system of names or terms, or the rules used for forming the names, as used by an individual or community, especially those used in a particular science (*scientific nomenclature*)

Clear as mud?? :confused1:

SD


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

SportDr said:


> For anyone else who didnt know what Tall was talking about, from wiki:
> 
> *Nomenclature* can refer to a system of names or terms, or the rules used for forming the names, as used by an individual or community, especially those used in a particular science (*scientific nomenclature*)
> 
> ...


Sorry - I had my science head on, as was trying to establish at the time of writing if Epistane was actually Tren...

His nomenclature is just his naming convention, or the way he lays out his exercises.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Tall said:


> Sorry - I had my science head on, as was trying to establish at the time of writing if Epistane was actually Tren...
> 
> His nomenclature is just his naming convention, or the way he lays out his exercises.


 Thanks Tall, wikis description of the word was more confusing than the word itself!

SD


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> For anyone else who didnt know what Tall was talking about, from wiki:
> 
> *Nomenclature* can refer to a system of names or terms, or the rules used for forming the names, as used by an individual or community, especially those used in a particular science (*scientific nomenclature*)
> 
> ...


YOU didn't know that ? :whistling:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

POPPA BEAR said:


> YOU didn't know that ? :whistling:


 Ha ha :laugh: :lol: my science degree days are way behind me lol 

SD


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Must have just been a lucky guess on my part then ! lol


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

Tall said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> You can flat/incline/decline bench 2x40kg DBs? But you can only row/pulldown 40kg? And you can only deadlift and squat 50kg?
> 
> And you can do 21 Curls with 2x30kg Dbs?


my nomenclature was incorrect tall, i mean 2x 20kgs total 40kgs on bench and 2 x15kgs= 30kgs i apologise as you seem to have had a mild stroke about this lol

legs 3 times a week sorry guys for the miss type had to type that before a meeting,


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

down to 175lbs today btw roughly 11-12lbs loss since i started this and a total of 23lbs since 29nov,


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Are you doing the other bodyparts that many times a week as well mate ?


----------



## LaBomb (Jan 5, 2009)

So here you are matey, didnt take long to find you assumed that you would use a name with either your car or something to do with boxing, skimmed your plan in this thread seems alright but I ain't no expert as they say, use more user friendly pictures or at least insert a single picture this is all to reminding of text based video games and no-one wants to re-live that;

What Cheat Food did you have??????


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

caoi fanucchi

yeah mate pics well do a shoot at the gym tonight? marriot and then the bucket tommorrow night didnt have cheat food wanted it after sitting watching you and scott eat at the pub the other night had to pull myself away from a sausage roll at work today lol having a day of cravings not ****ting you i can taste the food i want lol


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

RXnik said:


> caoi fanucchi
> 
> yeah mate pics well do a shoot at the gym tonight? marriot and then the bucket tommorrow night didnt have cheat food wanted it after sitting watching you and scott eat at the pub the other night had to pull myself away from a sausage roll at work today lol having a day of cravings not ****ting you i can taste the food i want lol


ps you didnt train the thunder cats you just interfered with snarf


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

Training is going well cardio levels increased significantly from the start of the course to the end, working out harder and harder although I am concerned about shin splints at this stage, after taking a rest day i pushed 190kg on the ol squats proudest moment as its my pb to date, the keto diet is getting better starting to have some really great meals that work well in there like chickhen and veg with tobasco sauce lol


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

190kg? from your starting weight of 50kg? good improvement....


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

140kg improvement?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> 190kg? from your starting weight of 50kg? good improvement....





LiftHeavy said:


> 140kg improvement?


He was doing 50kgx8x3 so the odds of him lifting 190kg are minimal.

Odds are he's hit a single at 90kg


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

hence the ? tall...


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

sorry got excited and put squats i did 16 reps at 190kg on the leg press labomb who is a member here was present, on the squats i've been doing as you advised slamdog, 5 x 5 reps starting at 80kg and adding 2.5kg every 5 reps, tall mate why post on this thread clearly you have some problem with me eh?


----------



## LaBomb (Jan 5, 2009)

He did indeed do 190Kg on la machine in the gym, full stack I believe it was just to see if he could do the full stack after some leg sets and indeed the full stack was lift a few times....Ithink if either me of the rx tried it on a bar we would be squeezed like the dude in who framed roger rabit who gets rollered


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

the legg press is quite easy to lift heavy in ie 200kg plus but i only squat 100kg for reps/sets imo squatting is superior


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

definatly agree mate squats are amazing for you my mate jesus (Actuall) name dudes from venezula is ripped and he says its the squats


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

RXnik said:


> sorry got excited and put squats i did 16 reps at 190kg on the leg press labomb who is a member here was present, on the squats i've been doing as you advised slamdog, 5 x 5 reps starting at 80kg and adding 2.5kg every 5 reps, tall mate why post on this thread clearly you have some problem with me eh?


the point of 5x5 is you keep the same weight each workout, so start at 80kg, do 5 reps, pause, do 5 more until you have done the 5 sets of 5 reps. the next workout you do 5x5 at 82.5kg and so on. if you find 2.5 a bit light then on squats you could go up in 5kg increments.

the moment you cant manage 5x5 at a weight is the point where you stay at the same weight next workout. if you still can't progress then drop the weight back my 10kg or so and work up again.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RXnik said:


> sorry got excited and put squats i did 16 reps at 190kg on the leg press labomb who is a member here was present, on the squats i've been doing as you advised slamdog, 5 x 5 reps starting at 80kg and adding 2.5kg every 5 reps, tall mate why post on this thread clearly you have some problem with me eh?


Nik thanks for the reps.

What was it you wanted pointers for? Diet?


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah matey really grafting on something lol as per, doing a lot of research have a thread going labelled what do you think in the losing weight section, soz for the reaction


----------



## moomin998 (Apr 5, 2009)

HI i'm new here.

I have just started taking clenbuterol. I have been on it for 2 days. But I was silly and took five on the first day. I had shakes,and headache,and could not sleep.I took it at 6pm.Today I have taken three,then my plan is tommorrow take four,then the net day five,and stay taking five for the next three weeks. My diet consists of breakfast-Bowl of either Bran flakes or Shreddies with a cup of tea.Lunch-maybe anouther bowl of cereal, or two slices of cheese on toast,Tea Time- either rice with chiken,or fish fingers with jacket potato,or pasta,sausages. At the moment I don't go to the gym.But i'll be back at the gym back to my five times a week there very soon.Just thought I'd get the shakes and the rest of the side affects out the way first. Any advice?on dosage,diet?

moomin998


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

matey hmm you need to start again in absolute honesty im down to 11.5 stone now and am moving into a bulk cycle, i lost my weight through discipline, hard training and support from the guys on here and my gym buddies, you need to scrap your diet,to be totally honest the best way too loose weight is to eat, more than your three meals a day.

Personally losing weight to me was the hardest thing ive done in a long time my morale was up and down like a yoyo, i went through periods of starvation and depression to shift my gut and they did nothing but make things worse my honest opinion on how to loose weight looks something like this:

Training is essential, no train no effect there is no point in running clen without training,

I trained at times excessively going throught 3 week peroids without a rest day, you need to maxamise the thermogenic effect, use full body work outs lots of reps light weights, by simply working your arms at the gym your doing very little towards weight loss, use as many muscles as possible excerises like hang cleans, and floor sweepers are superb, do some research and test your capabilites on your work out. along with resistance training id walk at 65% of my max heart rate for an hour a day really helped with the fat burn

Diet now this is by far the most important thing in all honesty i could put one of my boys on a good diet something like a keto and have you and him do the same training for a month you with clen him with out and he'd loose more. Not to be harsh just to exaggerate my point. My best weapon was Ketosis, my diet looked something like this:

Breakfast 4 egg whites 1 yolk

Mid morning One chicken breast

Lunch one Chicken breast

Mid afternoon one chicken breast

Pre work out, Protein shake and no explode

post work out, protein shake

Evening meal 2 Chicken breasts

PLEASE NOTE THIS IS A RATHER EXTREME EXAMPLE OF KETOSIS, i followed this for a week at a time and would take a high carb day once in every seven days, using this technique with clen, and training helped me loose up to half a stone in a week.

Clenbuterol right to really dose you i need to know what you've got 40mg or 20mgs to be honest my best experience with clen was at relatively low dosages as soon as i went to a high dose all i got was side effects and frustrated. I used something like one tab for 3 days so 40mg a day, then 2 tabs for 3 days ( 80mg) then 3 tabs for the remaining eight days. Just to explain i found clen worked best with two weeks on two weeks off.

Additional help, this will make you laugh but helped me a load, i use colox when im cutting along with acai to help detox myself and clean out my colon, really aids with weight lose and helps speed up the old digestion, there are other things to take as well ie. EFA or omega oils for essential fatty acids, i would avoid taking cla or tonalin didnt really have much effect on myself, get a good protein shake too something high in protein low in carbs if your following ketosis.


----------

